# Gods gift



## runyoned18 (May 6, 2022)

These are God Gift strain from a previous grow.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 6, 2022)

Looking good! Don't forget to pick your best bud pic to enter in the Bud of the Month Contest if you want to.


----------



## pute (May 6, 2022)

Purdy.


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)

runyoned18 said:


> These are God Gift strain from a previous grow.


Nice Can you get one under reg light


----------



## ness (May 6, 2022)

Golden nice crop.


----------



## boo (May 6, 2022)

I'm sure the flowers are pretty but until you take pics using a whiter light it's tough to see what you have...posters with blurple photos don't get much of a look...focus is key...


----------



## WeedHopper (May 7, 2022)

Yeah take a picture of a bud up close with white light and put it in the contest.


----------



## runyoned18 (May 7, 2022)

This is going to be my purple haze mother for clones.


----------



## runyoned18 (May 19, 2022)

These are pics from today after switching my purple








 haze to flower.


----------



## gmo (May 19, 2022)

Nice!

How about entering one of those in to this months Bud Picture of the Month contest?






						May 2022 Bud Picture of the Month Entries
					

May 2022 Bud Picture of the Month contest has started!  It's time to get those pictures entered for the May 2022 BPOTM contest. Please encourage your friends and new members to enter this month! This contest is ALWAYS more fun with more participants!   There are some rules: 1) One entry per...



					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## WeedHopper (May 20, 2022)

Look its the My Bud Pic guy.  Sorry brother i see you so much you remind me of the MY Pillow guy.
All jokes aside its damn sure working and adding members to the contest.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 20, 2022)

runyoned18 said:


> These are pics from today after switching my purpleView attachment 297447
> View attachment 297448
> View attachment 297449
> haze to flower.


Nice job my friend.


----------



## runyoned18 (May 20, 2022)

gmo said:


> Nice!
> 
> How about entering one of those in to this months Bud Picture of the Month contest?
> 
> ...


How do you enter bud of the month? I have tried and it said I could not because I was restricted.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 20, 2022)

May 2022 Bud Picture of the Month Entries
					

I just figured he didn’t understand by his comment so I was giving him a chance to read it again in layman’s terms  I thought i was in his thread whoops



					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## gmo (May 20, 2022)

runyoned18 said:


> How do you enter bud of the month? I have tried and it said I could not because I was restricted.


Follow the link that I posted. Read the rules in post #1 and submit your entry by the deadline.


----------

